# Scales



## AFuller (Jan 15, 2015)

I have been picking up things, here and there, so I could make my first batch of cp soap. All I had been waiting on was my scale. I ordered it from Amazon, and waited. And waited. It came a week late.  And when it finally came, it's smaller than my cellphone!  When I went to leave my feed back, the description had changed to say it was a MINI scale. You think?  So now, I'm back to searching for a scale. 

What kind of scale does everyone use?  What do you like/don't like, about your scale, for making soap?  Can you make any suggestions for a good-for-soap scale?  

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a My Weigh KD7000.  Great scale.  Seems accurate, and holds up to abuse.  Order on eBay or online- the same one available at WSP is overpriced.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 15, 2015)

What kind of mini-scale is it, and how far down will it weigh? Besides my big scale that I use for soap, I, too, have a mini scale (small enough to fit in a pocket) that I use for making lip balm and lotion. Mine weighs accurately as far down as .01 grams, which is perfect for making very small batches of balm & lotion.

My big scale that I use for soap is this one: http://www.lotioncrafter.com/my-weigh-kd-7000.html and I absolutely love it. It has so many wonderful features, like a stainless steel removable platform and a light. It also reads in grams, kilograms, pounds/ounces, straight ounces, & pounds. And best of all, you can program it to disable the annoying auto-off feature so that it always stays on until you manually turn it off yourself. It also has an adapter for it (sold separately, though). 


IrishLass


----------



## marilynmac (Jan 15, 2015)

Get one without an auto-shutoff; or one where you can set the shutoff time to 1 hour or more.


----------



## SpringLily16 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi AFuller! I did the same exact thing as you.....I was SHOCKED at how dinky that scale was and I knew I would have major problems when weighing wax for making candles....I sent it back... then  I ordered my next scale from Old Will Knott Scales -  http://www.oldwillknottscales.com - Will weigh up to 17 lb 9 oz   ....Love!!! Top quality scale, plenty of room to set any bowl on.  I use it for soapmaking and pouring my candles and it works wonderful!  I got the KD-8000-SLV and the KD7000 adapter....total amount including shipping was $58.38 (ordered 1-17-14) ....Best money I ever spent on a scale. It sounds like it is from the same family of scales as IrishLass above described....This scale does about everything except roll over.  Fast shipping. Great company!  I sure hope this helps.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 15, 2015)

I've got the KD8000 on recommendation from folks here and love it. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NE0FU2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It has an option to set to disable the shutoff.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 15, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I've got the KD8000 on recommendation from folks here and love it. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NE0FU2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> It has an option to set to disable the shutoff.



Mine's waiting at the post office to collect.....very excited   they're not as cheap in Aus, but I found a reasonably priced one on medshop.com.au


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 15, 2015)

I just got mine at walmart. Its not top of the line but it has a glass top and works well for what I do.


----------



## Susie (Jan 15, 2015)

My scale from Walmart died today in the middle of lip balm making.  GRR!  Ordered the KD 7000 with the adapter.  I have a wonderful new lip balm with no idea of how much of each ingredient.  Good thing I ended up with a large batch, right?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 16, 2015)

I started out with a not used Weight Watchers Scale that worked and still works great.  I've recently upgrated to the KD7000 with adapter and love it.  Especially since I can turn off the auto shut-off.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 16, 2015)

I suggest something like this

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G7TSA0K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

You want something really easy to wipe down and the stainless steel won't get damaged by batter splashes.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 16, 2015)

Susie said:


> My scale from Walmart died today in the middle of lip balm making.  GRR!  Ordered the KD 7000 with the adapter.  I have a wonderful new lip balm with no idea of how much of each ingredient.  Good thing I ended up with a large batch, right?



Omg that is just classic!! You will love the KD 7000 I promise


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 16, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I suggest something like this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G7TSA0K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> You want something really easy to wipe down and the stainless steel won't get damaged by batter splashes.



While I do like that you can turn off the auto-shut off, the fact that in runs on batteries bugs me. I've had batteries die in the middle of a soaping session.

Plus it looks like it only increments in whole ounces? that cant be right. Though it does increment in grams, so I bet it does do fractions of an ounce, but I wish the description was clearer.

I also wanted something that could weigh more than 11 lbs total in case I wanted to do that fancy liquid soap weighing thing with the crockpot.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 16, 2015)

That is surprising about the ounces! I only looked at grams as I don't really understand imperial weights at all. I hope u find what you are looking for!


----------



## Susie (Jan 16, 2015)

Here's the description from the Amazon site:

Automatic power off, AA Batteries (included)
0.1 oz / 1gram / 0.002lb / 0.001kg graduation
Removable faceplate cover to protect the scale
Stainless Steel Platform, Easy to clean, Durable, contemporary design
Easy to read Large 5 digit backlit LCD display, HOLD, TARE, Beep & adding functions

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EVFC8K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 16, 2015)

Also it says it can weigh up to a total of 15lbs - which is handy if you're taring to your crockpot or something heavy, or for large batches.


----------



## Soapacetic (Jan 16, 2015)

Just watch it on the 7000 scale.  I ordered one a month ago, but it was DOA

I have yet to find another to order, so still looking....possibly the 8000

Luckily ordered from amazon for no hassle return.


----------



## Susie (Jan 16, 2015)

Yep, I ordered mine through Amazon for that no hassle returns and the free 2 day shipping.  I just order too much online to want to stress if something is not working correctly.


----------



## CrafterAl (Jan 16, 2015)

Being a mechanical engineering type, sturdy durable devices appeal to me.

I use a lab quality beam balance like this one, except bigger...

www.amazon.com/Ohaus-Mechanical-Stainless-Capacity-Readability/dp/B000FQDSMQ/

It never needs batteries.

It's all but bulletproof.

I never wonder about the weight indications.

It's been used for soap making for going on 16 years.

As long as I don't lose the tare weights, it will outlast me.

And provide accurate measurements the entire time.

Just a reminder that many simple mechanical devices still exist and work just fine.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 17, 2015)

The KD7000 with adapter is on sale at BB through Jan 29th. Original price $38.00, now 20% off. Just in case anyone's interested!


----------

